# Carving in Aluminum



## LL Woodworks

I'm thinking about creating some embellishments (carving) in an aluminum finial on a custom FP.  Any suggestions  as to what tools to use and where to get?  Would tools like wood carvers use suffice?


----------



## Dalecamino

Dremmel has all kinds of bits for their tools. Might try that. But then if you're good enough to use carving tools, I'll support you all the way. :biggrin:


----------



## mhbeauford

LL Woodworks said:


> I'm thinking about creating some embellishments (carving) in an aluminum finial on a custom FP.  Any suggestions  as to what tools to use and where to get?  Would tools like wood carvers use suffice?



Dremel will work, a high speed air driven dental type hand piece is much better. They spin around 350,000 to 400,00 rpm and use solid carbide cutters with a 1/16 in shaft. You can also get diamond tools with the 1/16 in shaft. The tools are very tiny and can do very delicate cutting even on very hard materials. It's the same kind of tool a dentist uses for making the cuts for fillings. I have such a tool that I use  mostly for doing my pierced work on wood turnings.


----------



## plantman

*Air hand tool*



mhbeauford said:


> LL Woodworks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about creating some embellishments (carving) in an aluminum finial on a custom FP. Any suggestions as to what tools to use and where to get? Would tools like wood carvers use suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel will work, a high speed air driven dental type hand piece is much better. They spin around 350,000 to 400,00 rpm and use solid carbide cutters with a 1/16 in shaft. You can also get diamond tools with the 1/16 in shaft. The tools are very tiny and can do very delicate cutting even on very hard materials. It's the same kind of tool a dentist uses for making the cuts for fillings. I have such a tool that I use mostly for doing my pierced work on wood turnings.
Click to expand...

 
 Most dental tools have a 90 degree head piece to make it conform to your mouth, making it very hard to use for carving. Mine is a modified dental drill with a straight headpiece. You adjust the speed by changing air pressure. I use this for carving eggs amoung other things. A dremel, though under powered for carving metals, or any other electric or air tool will work just fine. I would suggest only carbide or diamond bits as high speed steel tends to heat up fast and burns up the bit or the wood. Jim S


----------



## robutacion

plantman said:


> mhbeauford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Woodworks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about creating some embellishments (carving) in an aluminum finial on a custom FP. Any suggestions as to what tools to use and where to get? Would tools like wood carvers use suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel will work, a high speed air driven dental type hand piece is much better. They spin around 350,000 to 400,00 rpm and use solid carbide cutters with a 1/16 in shaft. You can also get diamond tools with the 1/16 in shaft. The tools are very tiny and can do very delicate cutting even on very hard materials. It's the same kind of tool a dentist uses for making the cuts for fillings. I have such a tool that I use mostly for doing my pierced work on wood turnings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most dental tools have a 90 degree head piece to make it conform to your mouth, making it very hard to use for carving. Mine is a modified dental drill with a straight headpiece*. You adjust the speed by changing air pressure. I use this for carving eggs amoung other things. A dremel, though under powered for carving metals, or any other electric or air tool will work just fine. I would suggest only carbide or diamond bits as high speed steel tends to heat up fast and burns up the bit or the wood. Jim S
Click to expand...


Would it be possible to provide some pics and some info on where to get them, please..!

Cheers
George


----------



## mredburn

Gravers like jewelers use would be the best bet for hand tools.  Aluminum is fairly soft so wood carvers tools that were sharpened, including honing would work. The tool steel used to make those tools would determine the amount of time they would stay sharp. Carbon steel tools might have to be sharpened frequently.  I m not sure if wood carver tools have the profiles you would need though.


----------



## SteveJ

Here are a few examples of high speed engravers:

Paragrave | Paragraver | Inventors of High Speed Engraving
High Speed Engraving and Carving Tool
Glass Etching, Engraving ,Sandblasting ,Stone Carving artistry with SCM System


----------



## plantman

*Paragrave*



SMJ1957 said:


> Here are a few examples of high speed engravers:
> 
> Paragrave | Paragraver | Inventors of High Speed Engraving
> High Speed Engraving and Carving Tool
> Glass Etching, Engraving ,Sandblasting ,Stone Carving artistry with SCM System


 
 Lynn: I had bought the Paragraver system about 10 years or so ago. It was developed by Dr. Lin who was a dentist at that time. He had modified a dental drill into a straight hand piece run by a small compressor at speeds of 400,000 rpms. I used this for for both egg and wood carving and still use it today on pens for inlays or monograms. The cost of the system with how to videos, templates, drill, bits, and case was around $1500.00 at that time. I would suggest that you check out Harbor Freight before you invest this kind of money. They have an ingraver hand piece for around $10-20 . Also Dremmels will work at a little higher cost. In this manner you can try these out to see if it will do what you want it to before investing a larger chunk of money. Use only carbide or diamond bits, others will burn up quickle on metals. If you want to later step up to the Paragrave or something like it, and can justify the cost, it's a great machine.  Jim S


----------



## Gregf

Another option is
Graphic Transfer home of the Shofu Lab Air-Z Oil Free Tool

Very nice to deal with.


----------



## Gulfcoast

George ---

---  take a look at this site ---

High Speed Engraving and Carving Tool


     Joe


----------

